# Comodo Internet Security Free Version



## John Bull (Sep 1, 2009)

I used CIS-v3 Free with no problems for as long as it existed, then it was upgraded to v4 and now perhaps more.

I tried to install CIS-v4 Free 4-6 times and each time the Firewall failed after a few minutes. I dumped it in favour of AVG9 plus Comodo Firewall Pro with Defense +. That has worked perfectly, my PC is completely clean and has been for months.

I have tried yet again to install CIS-Premium Free, but it will not install, coming up with an Error 13 which means absolutely nothing to me except it repeatedly failed.

Looking at the net, it seems like many users have trouble with the latest Comodo CIS, there are plenty of moans and groans about it not installing or giving trouble after it has.

Forget the Comodo Forum, it is a waste of time. I have Emailed their Support and received an acknowledgement saying they will contact me.

But PLEASE has anybody else had trouble with CIS ? I value users experience far more than Email replies from Support groups.

John Bull

Windows 2002 XP Home, SP3
AVG9 and Comodo Firewall Pro with Defense + disabled at start when installing CIS.
Even Safe Mode fails.


----------



## 2xg (Aug 5, 2009)

I would uninstall CIS again and make sure to remove any remnants. Please check this out.

I wouldn't reinstall CIS back, why not try MSE (Microsoft Security Essentials).


----------



## coldest (Sep 19, 2008)

avast and avira free edition both go very well with comodo v4 w/ D+ only....forget about the the whole IS

PS: i am using avira + Comodo D+ and my laptop using avast + Comodo D+


----------



## Orlando Sainte (Jul 8, 2010)

I actually use comodo just by itself and i love the program. 
My favorite part is defintely how cool it looks lol 
But I personally agree that AVG and Avast are better Anti-Virus programs.
That's my opinion hope it helped :wave:


----------



## josephrios546 (Oct 15, 2010)

There can be some error in downloading file for comodo internet security v4. You can try to install comodo v4 separately. Then check whether it gives error or not.


----------

